# Hand Made Paper/wedding invitations



## kiwijbob (20 Feb 2004)

I'm going down the path of designing and printing my own wedding invitations at the moment only thing is I having extreme difficulty in locating affordable handmade paper.  I saw some in the craft shop on the top floor of the Stephen's green SS, 80 cent a sheet.... a little expensive for me.  I've been told by most people to just get a wedding stationary outfit to do it, I guess it just goes against the grain (I don't need them !).

Good quality handmade paper?


----------



## The Snork Maiden (20 Feb 2004)

maybe you could ask the wedding stationery crowd to supply the paper only, and you can print them up yourself.  They would have a wide range of suitable paper and it would still be cheaper and more personal then getting them to print the lot.

My sister did this and it was a very nice touch, she also printed her own mass cards and menus to match.


----------



## rainyday (20 Feb 2004)

> it just goes against the grain


Pun intended?


----------



## Elcato (20 Feb 2004)

I cant resist this ...

You could always buy the paper at 80c a sheet and then charge them to see the video of your wedding. 
Call it paper view ....


----------



## daltonr (20 Feb 2004)

There are some good quality sheets you can buy for printing certificates, diplomas etc.  They're A4,  you can get them in Ivory, Gold, etc.  I'll find out the brand name this evening.
You could get 2 or even 4 invites to a sheet.  Or you could do one invite per shear and fold each sheet into a booklet.

I saw them in PC World in the printer paper section if that's any help.

Alternatively you could try some of the photocopying secretarial services places.  They could show you the kinds of paper they have.  They often have slightly heavier/fancier paper for CV's and the like.

I'll post some details tomorrow, Mother has become a bit of an expert at printing cards, and invites and the like.  I'll see what sort of paper she has and where she gets it from.

-Rd


----------



## car (20 Feb 2004)

*pun*

Call it paper view .... 

Can one of the other moderators suspend elcato for a week or 2 for that awful pun.  terrible, terrible stuff.


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (20 Feb 2004)

*Re: pun*

He was probably three sheets to the wind when he posted that. :x


----------



## Janeom (20 Feb 2004)

*paper*

I did a search on an Irish wedding site and here are two links.....maybe they will help you. I made my own invitations but was living abroad at the time so can't give you any hints on paper suppliers in Ireland. However one tip is to source the envelopes first and make your card to fit or else fold your card in such a way you don't need any enelope as it was much more difficult to find the envelopes than paper.

I saved money on the invitations and got a lot of satisfaction from it (that started to wear off a little on the 70th card....keep it simple if you are going to have a big wedding) even though I had to splash out a good bit at the start as I did a lot of experimenting. 





Janeom


----------



## daltonr (20 Feb 2004)

*Re: paper*

Hi,

The brand of paper in PC World is called Southworth
You can check out their website www.southworth.com,
I haven't bothered to look at it so I don't know if it will be of help.

The paper itself comes in boxes of 80 sheets, I "think" it was about €13 a box but I might be wrong on that.  You could give PC world a ring.

For what it's worth it's 90g/m2

-Rd


----------



## Moto (20 Feb 2004)

*paper*

How about viking direct? and they do envelopes


----------



## kiwijbob (20 Feb 2004)

*viking direct*

Viking Direct are fine for typical office stationary, I've gone through the catalogue but to no avail.

Thanks Janeom, I'll try those links.

For the laugh I priced 'nice' invitations and reply cards for around 100 guests and it was coming out at around £700 stg !


----------



## kiwijbob (20 Feb 2004)

*paper*

Janeom, good links but oh god all that reading... that's definitely one to pass on to the Fiancé !!


----------



## kiwijbob (20 Feb 2004)

Daltonr,

I thought the certificate type things looked a little tacky and also I'd find it hard to maintain a thyme through all the invitations, reply cards etc.  Your other suggestions shall be passed on t t he boss though, cheerz.


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (20 Feb 2004)

I got blank greeting cards and printed an insert on an inkjet printer and stuck it inside and the results were fine. Some people commented favourably on them. Some others didn't. I didn't really care one way or another to be honest.


----------



## kerryman (20 Feb 2004)

*paper*

Why not make your own paper!


----------



## daltonr (20 Feb 2004)

*Re: paper*

kiwijbob,

You do know the certificate sheets come blank, not with all the tacky borders printed on them.

I have a blank sheet of ivory paper of it here and it's fine, afaik you can get envelopes as well.

I don't think it's any more tacky that any invitation I've seen and for a saving of nearly €700....

Anyway, good luck in your search.

If you get desperate I'll do your invitations for €500
Hell, I'll even post them for you.

 

Have you thought about eloping?   Just a thought.

-Rd


----------



## Sal (21 Feb 2004)

*handmade paper*

Daintree ( is a very good place, kind of dumpy shop, but great paper. I got my wedding stationary there, expensive if you get them to print, but if you dont get very thick or rough handmade paper you can easily print your own. 
As regards nice typefaces, a quick search through google will bring up loads of font websites, then just browse the various typefaces for the one you want.
Daintree have, ir had two stores, go to the one near O'Sullivans art supply shop. Actually, O'Sullivans may have nice paper too, but Daintree is more arts and craft style. Not too far from the Bleedin Horse at top of Camden St.


----------



## sueellen (21 Feb 2004)

"Call it paper view .... 

Can one of the other moderators suspend elcato for a week or 2 for that awful pun. terrible, terrible stuff"

Better suspend me too - I think its very good :lol


----------



## Penny Foolish (27 Feb 2004)

*.*

Buy or make ordinary blank white cards. Stick a small square of posh handmade paper on the front (from Daintree, or that craft shop in Blanchardstown - Inspiring Ideas I think it's called) Run the handmade paper thru your laser printer first (if it'll take it) to get a graphic, or stick a shop bought decoration on top of the handmade square - foil bell shapes or flowers or something weddingy. That way, one sheet of handmade paper will do several invites, the card will look more professional, and will match plain white envelopes. (If your laser printer won't take the handmade paper, print onto top quality tracing paper and overlay it onto the handmade stuff)

Top tip: get your envelopes first and make the cards to match. It's very hard and expensive to get anything unusual in the envelope line

Do a search on google for handmade cards


----------

